# anyone ever have this happen with aura?



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Cut twice. Rolled once with 3/8" nap.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I did this on Saturday, Full two coats over primer. No issues at all.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you only rolled once then maybe that is your problem.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I had it happen once, with a tan. I just assumed there was a difference between the cans of paint.

Cut in again with the paint from the roller and it should be fine. 

Next time, box your paint together.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Could be. So much for one coat coverage.... Grrrrr......


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I had it happen once, with a tan. I just assumed there was a difference between the cans of paint.
> 
> Cut in again with the paint from the roller and it should be fine.
> 
> Next time, use better paint or box your paint together.


All from the same gal.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What are you cutting corners by rolling just once? 

Do the job right. When they call you back, it will be for more work and no because you did a shìtty job.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

goodkarmapainting said:


> All from the same gal.



I have seen that happen when the paint is not mixed well enough. When you pour of the top off a gallon and roll with it, then cut it from the bottom of the can. The paint in the bottom can be a little different because of settling. 

I actually had that happen recently with some ceiling paint. It was shaken at the store but I guess it had sat on the shelf so long that one shake wasn't enough. 

Hines is probably right, cut it again with the paint from the roller.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What are you cutting corners by rolling just once?
> 
> Do the job right. When they call you back, it will be for more work and no because you did a shìtty job.


Because its my house. Guess I'll go buy more paint.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I just don't use aura much, and was wondering if this was a common issue. Don't want to take paint that is known for this on to a paying job.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nah, Aura is not known for that. Good for you testing it out at home though. Aura (and other paints) have screwed up things on jobs before due to differences in application. I saw a guy cut a room in Aura and try to roll the wet edge. That was amusing...to me :jester: after all, I did tell him to wait until the cut dried....

BTW, what's up with the dragon's tooth pattern?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to roll aura tight, I even see a roller holiday in your pic.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've had it happen with all sorts of colours and products

I even had a paint rep come out and take a look, since I'd done multiple coats, same gallon, heck I'd even trying to cut out of a tray, then roll out of that tray and same issue.

Turns out once in a while the tints themselves react oddly, and cause the light to reflect off differently based on the texture of the applicator, or even the direction it's applied compared to the light. ( sometimes horizontal cute look too dar, but a vertical cut, you can't see at all )

If another well mixed can doesn't fix it ( that's usually the problem ) and rolling very tight doesn't help, then it might be one of these rare circumstances.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been using Aura since it came out here. No problems.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, I never had a problem with it either.. Except that it dries so dang fast, but you get used to that.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

goodkarmapainting said:


> Could be. So much for one coat coverage.... Grrrrr......


 
so such thing, never has been, never will be


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> so such thing, never has been, never will be



Well, that depends on what kind of coat your talking about.

:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> You have to roll aura tight, I even see a roller holiday in your pic.


Eagle Eye!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

goodkarmapainting said:


> I just don't use aura much, and was wondering if this was a common issue. Don't want to take paint that is known for this on to a paying job.


Use Behr!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

goodkarmapainting said:


> Cut twice. Rolled once with 3/8" nap.
> View attachment 22163
> 
> 
> ...


Aura HorrorA


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. Rolled again with new can but switched to a 1/2" nap. Problem solved. Wish I had known when I started, I would have treated it like any other paint. Cut, roll, cut, roll. BTW the dragon tooth is gone now. Hehe.
It is funny how the different colors acted. I also did some walls with "limecicle" *spelling* and had no issues with one coat but also used a 1/2" nap. So lesson learned. 1/2" nap with this stuff. IMO, Aura is not worth the price or the trouble. Sorry Ben morre.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

One coat is a sin


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> One coat is a sin


 
freeking hacks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to stir this paint every ten minutes or so as well. Aura and regal select both separate easily in the can, bucket or pan. I have a thread here I posted with pics when I had to repaint a few rooms and was unhappy. 

A chemist responded about it being a trait that paints with high quality materials have. So stir it!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I call it color float. Which BM claimed their paint would not have color float with their tints. Not true even with Regal or that Ben crap. Dont get me wrong I love me some regal and aura but the color float thing is called over selling a product.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I call it color float. Which BM claimed their paint would not have color float with their tints. Not true even with Regal or that Ben crap. Dont get me wrong I love me some regal and aura but the color float thing is called over selling a product.


Is it the color or the base? Seems to me like part of the base. This usually happens within a week of sitting.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> One coat is a sin



1/2 coat is even worse


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I call it color float. Which BM claimed their paint would not have color float with their tints. Not true even with Regal or that Ben crap. Dont get me wrong I love me some regal and aura but the color float thing is called over selling a product.


More than you wanted to know about color float:

https://www.dowcorning.com/content/publishedlit/Dow_Corning-FT-HR.pdf


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Aura Bath & Spa seems to separate more than the others in my experience. Have to stir some colors almost continuously.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I found the thread where I ran into the problems with separation. Such a small thing not stirring enough while applying.. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/regal-select-13557/


----------

